# [KDE] Retocar KDE (open)

## kloro

Bueno, quisiera saber si los inconvenientes que le veo a KDE tienen alguna solución:

- En primer lugar, la barra de herramientas siempre tiene el mismo estilo y es un estilo que no me agrada mucho, y como se pueden cambiar todo tipo de estilos de ventana..supongo que tb se podrá cambiar el estilo de la barra no? (y no me refiero a los retoques que trae el centro de control.... xq son mas bien...pocos) y sin utilizar karamba jeje

- En segundo lugar, cuando estaba en XFCE podía ver las aplicaciones de gtk muy bien, al = que podia ver con su estilo las aplicaciones de KDE. En KDE solo veo "bonitas" x asi decirlo las ventans de KDE y me gustaría saber como se le puede poner un estilo a las aplicaciones gtk en kde.

thanks!

----------

## ArsDangor

 *kloro wrote:*   

> Bueno, quisiera saber si los inconvenientes que le veo a KDE tienen alguna solución:
> 
> - En primer lugar, la barra de herramientas siempre tiene el mismo estilo y es un estilo que no me agrada mucho, y como se pueden cambiar todo tipo de estilos de ventana..supongo que tb se podrá cambiar el estilo de la barra no? (y no me refiero a los retoques que trae el centro de control.... xq son mas bien...pocos) y sin utilizar karamba jeje
> 
> 

 

¿Has probado los distintos temas de iconos que vienen en el kde? Aspecto y temas->iconos. Supongo que sí, pero por preguntar que no quede.

 *kloro wrote:*   

> - En segundo lugar, cuando estaba en XFCE podía ver las aplicaciones de gtk muy bien, al = que podia ver con su estilo las aplicaciones de KDE. En KDE solo veo "bonitas" x asi decirlo las ventans de KDE y me gustaría saber como se le puede poner un estilo a las aplicaciones gtk en kde.

 

Tienes el paquete gtk-theme-switch.

```
emerge gtk-theme-switch
```

Si te bajas la versión 2, podrás ver bonitos los programas que usen gtk2. Si instalas la versión 1 podrás ver bonitos los programas que usen gtk1.

Salu2.

----------

## GipfeX

Prueba a usar SuperKaramba y mejoraras notablemente el aspecto de tu escritorio, ademas de lo que ya te ha comentado ArsDangor.

Salu2.

----------

## psm1984

Quiza este programilla te guste: kde-misc/ksmoothdock

Si no te gusta kde, tienes otra opcion que es pasarte a gnome  :Laughing: .

----------

## Attalya

KDE se puede poner muy bonito, elegante.... vamos se le pueden añadir un monton de pijadas, que sirven para bien poco y como resultado a parte de un look fashion, tienes una apreciable lentitud del sistema   :Laughing: 

Si lo quieres poner bonito...

Puedes entrar en http://www.kde-look.org/ para conseguir iconos, wallpaper, etc

Para estas cosas KDE es un tanto pijotero, hay veces que, cuando vas a instalar algún tema KDE no lo reconoce y te dice que no puede instalarlo, esto ultimo lo solucioné guardando los iconos en una carpeta y cambiandolos manualmente.

Karamba tambien está muy bien, pero es muy pesado y come muchos recursos, os pongo un ejemplo, cuando tenia KDE mi ordenador comenzaba con 230Mb de RAM ya ocupada, y eso era sólo KDE+Karamba, ahora con XFCE4 empiezo con 57Mb de RAM   :Laughing: 

Gnome, para personalizarlo es más sencillo, aunque también se rumorea que trabajando es algo más lento que KDE; sobre este tema oiras de todo, yo empecé con GNOME y me pasé a KDE, por probar cosas nuevas y ahora estoy con XFCE, pasando por otros tantos escritorios - me gusta probar cosas nuevas   :Cool:   -

Un saludo

----------

## GipfeX

Attalya si quieres probar nuevos horizontes de otra dimesion, te recomiendo ion3 XD

----------

## Stolz

¿Has probado pulsando con boton derecho sobre la barra y eligiendo "Configurar Panel"?

Ahi tienes muchas opciones, como por ejemplo:

-hacerlo transparente

-hacer que se oculte

-elegir la posicion

-hacer que cambie de tamaño dinamicamente

-establecer un tamaño fijo

-elgir el tamaño de los iconos

-cambiar el color o aplicar un tinte

-ocultar las asas, ...

No es por nada, pero precisamente de personalizacion es una de las cosas que no peca KDE.

Y sobre lo de Superkaramba ralentiza , yo solo uso un tema, pero aunque ponga 30 temas a penas lo notas si tiene sun ordenador reciente.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## kloro

Bueno, sobre la barra de tareas me refería a estilos como en XFCE que al = que cambia la ventana cambia el estilo de la barra de herramientas.

Jejej ya he probado XFCE y fluxbox, fluxbox es... bueno demasiado poco (no se considera escritorio no?) y XFCE es muy bueno, estuve 3 meses con él y verdaderamente me gustó mucho pero bueno he vuelto a KDE xq es más completo.

He emergido el gtk-theme-switch pero nose como se usa :S... q ay q abrir?xD

----------

## Membris

Bueno, recupero esta rama, porque estoy probando un poco kde, pero en configurar panel yo no tengo nada sobre ocultar las asas, y me he mirado y remirado hasta el último detalle de la configuración para no hacer el ridículo preguntándolo, pero no hay nada, lo juro! ¿Cómo puedo quitar las asas a los applets de kicker?  :Embarassed: 

Por cierto, estoy con KDE 3.3.2, el 3.4 está ahora mismo emergiendo y hasta mañana nanai xD

----------

## Stolz

boton derecho sobre la barra y eligiendo "Configurar Panel" > Eliges la solapa "Aspecto" > abajo del todo pones "Opciones avanzadas" > En medio aparece "Asas del aplet: Visible disolver y ocultar"

"disolver" las oculta salvo cuando pasas el raton por encima (asi las tengo yo para que no se vean pero que se puedan modificar).

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Membris

Vale, te dejo que me des una colleja cuando vaya a Valencia xD

Tengo que dormir más  :Shocked: 

----------

## DarkMind

 *kloro wrote:*   

> Bueno, sobre la barra de tareas me refería a estilos como en XFCE que al = que cambia la ventana cambia el estilo de la barra de herramientas.
> 
> Jejej ya he probado XFCE y fluxbox, fluxbox es... bueno demasiado poco (no se considera escritorio no?) y XFCE es muy bueno, estuve 3 meses con él y verdaderamente me gustó mucho pero bueno he vuelto a KDE xq es más completo.
> 
> He emergido el gtk-theme-switch pero nose como se usa :S... q ay q abrir?xD

 

mejor instala emergea gtk-qt-engines

centro de control de kde - aspecto y temas  - GTK Styles and fonts

ahi seleccionas que tengan la misma apariencia y letras tus apliacaciones gtk que las qt

ahora al abriri gimp por ejemplo tendra la misma apariecia que una aplicacion kde, en mi caso el tema plastik  :Smile: 

ADVERTENCIA: si entras con ese estilo a gnome te tirara errores.. tiene que cambir eso si entras a genome  :Laughing: 

----------

## MaROtO

 *kloro wrote:*   

> Jejej ya he probado XFCE y fluxbox, fluxbox es... bueno demasiado poco (no se considera escritorio no?) y XFCE es muy bueno, estuve 3 meses con él y verdaderamente me gustó mucho pero bueno he vuelto a KDE xq es más completo.

 

completo?...yo lo deje porque no aporta nada REALMENTE valido para un usuario habitual...si ya sabes donde estan las cosas, sabes que hay maneras mas rapidas de lanzar aplicaciones que la pedazo de barra de abajo o e el menu k....con xfce, pues parecido.

Yo gasto fluxbox, y si por alguna razon me da  por drag'n'dropear, lanzo un par de konquerors y a correr...

----------

## Stolz

 *MaROtO wrote:*   

>  *kloro wrote:*   Jejej ya he probado XFCE y fluxbox, fluxbox es... bueno demasiado poco (no se considera escritorio no?) y XFCE es muy bueno, estuve 3 meses con él y verdaderamente me gustó mucho pero bueno he vuelto a KDE xq es más completo. 
> 
> completo?...yo lo deje porque no aporta nada REALMENTE valido para un usuario habitual...si ya sabes donde estan las cosas, sabes que hay maneras mas rapidas de lanzar aplicaciones que la pedazo de barra de abajo o e el menu k....con xfce, pues parecido.
> 
> Yo gasto fluxbox, y si por alguna razon me da  por drag'n'dropear, lanzo un par de konquerors y a correr...

 

Pues yo opino que KDE es muy completo y si aporta muchas cosas. Sus aplicaciones son escelentes, Konqueror es un navegador/explorador muy potente, Kmail es de lo mejor en clientes de correo, aKregator cumple perfectamenet su fucion de forma sencilla, Kate puede susutituir perfectamente a entornos de desarrollo supuestamente mas potentes, etc...

Que no te guste KDE como entorno lo entiendo, lo bueno de linux es que tenemos mucho donde escoger, pero decir que KDE no aporta nada a un usario habitual, me parece que es exagerar....

Saludozzzzz

----------

